
Vue 3: mid 2020 status update - rhengles
https://github.com/vuejs/rfcs/issues/183
======
dsissitka
> If you just want to try Vue 3 out - you can do it right now with Vite. Vite
> ([https://github.com/vitejs/vite](https://github.com/vitejs/vite)) is a new
> dev/build tool that we created that is lighter, faster and produces smaller
> bundles. It works with Vue 3 out of the box.

From [https://github.com/vitejs/vite](https://github.com/vitejs/vite):

> Vite is an opinionated web dev build tool that serves your code via native
> ES Module imports during dev and bundles it with Rollup for production.

I wonder if Vite/Rollup will end up replacing vue-cli/webpack in the Vue
community.

------
DLA
Anyone using Vue3? How's it going? I am very much looking forward to migrating
to V3 and using TypeScript for components.

The new vite [0] dev tool looks impressive. The features list is chock full of
good stuff like TypeScript, JSX, CSS processing, hot reloads, JSON and CSS
loading, etc.

[0] [https://github.com/vitejs/vite](https://github.com/vitejs/vite)

------
IshKebab
Does Vue 3 allow type checking templates? That's by far the biggest issue with
Vue 2 and I would strongly recommend anyone to use React instead just for that
reason (though there are others too).

~~~
adevx
This is supported at IDE level even in Vue 2 with Vetur (vscode), but has
performance issues.

~~~
IshKebab
Really? I use Vue 2 with Vetur in VSCode and it does not type check templates.

~~~
adevx
You need "vetur.experimental.templateInterpolationService" set to true in
settings.json, have a look here:
[https://vuejs.github.io/vetur/interpolation.html#generic-
lan...](https://vuejs.github.io/vetur/interpolation.html#generic-language-
features)

------
adevx
It's good to see a status update for Vue 3, and creatively done I must say. If
Vue's (Vuex) TypeScript support wasn't as bad as it is in Vue 2, I would not
be as eagerly awaiting this 3.0 release. Currently on the fence to rewrite a
large project to Next.js + TypeScript + Mobx as I have to move things forward
and expect the whole ecosystem to take a long time to catch up.

~~~
jadbox
I've been starting a new project using Svelte + Routity + TailwindCss. It's
been an amazingly productively stack, although the tooling is on the young
side with occasional rough edges. Overall though, it feels great. Even for a
side project, it's fun to pick up as it's pretty minimal framework overhead to
learn. There's several templates out there, but I've created this one for
specifically the above stack: [https://github.com/jadbox/routify-
starter/tree/tailwind](https://github.com/jadbox/routify-
starter/tree/tailwind)

~~~
bogdanu
How do you guys even manage to convince your client/employer to use a stack so
young? Assuming it's not a side project, ofc.

~~~
adevx
I run a small business where my website generates my main income. So if I make
the wrong choice here it's all on me. But I don't think it's that young in
web-cycle terms.

